# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 SQL Stored Procedure - Issues

## aneesh_malhotra

Hi,

I've two queries regarding SQL stored procedures :

(The IBM DB2 Server Version I work on is DB2/LINUX 7.2.0)

Query 1 : How to define my own package for SQL stored procedure ?
I don't know how to control the package in which a SQL Stored Procedure is getting created. Is there a DB2 command equivalent to Oracle's "CREATE PACKAGE" statement?

Query 2 : Is there an "ALIAS" equivalent command for calling SQL Stored Procedure?
I've created 2 db users - 1st user with all privileges - TESTADMIN & 2nd user with only read only privilege - TESTREAD. I have executed a SQL stored procedure called TEST_PROC in TESTADMIN login mode. I want to execute the same from TESTREAD user login. I can execute the command "GRANT EXECUTE ON PACKAGE xxxxx TO USER TESTREAD", & then from the TESTREAD user login, I have to execute "CALL TESTADMIN.TEST_PROC" command. (If it were a table/view, I can use CREATE ALIAS for SCHEMA.TABLENAME & refer the table simply by omitting the schema name.) What I want to know is - Is there a way that I can omit the schema name & just give "CALL TEST_PROC"? (I don't want to use SET SCHEMA statement)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Aneesh

----------

